# Steam startet nach Neuinstallation nicht mehr



## Pfötchen (23. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich meinen Laptop mit Windows 7 64bit neu installiert hatte funktionierte Steam super. Nach der Neuinstallation habe ich leider nur noch Windows 7 32 bit. Nachdem ich Steam dann neu installiert hatte startet es nicht mehr. Nach dem drücken der Steam.exe erscheint zwar kurz das Ladesymbol von win 7, aber weiter passiert nichts. Steam.exe erscheint im Tastmanager  und verschwindet kurze Zeit später wieder. Die ClientRegistry.blob Datei habe ich schon mehrmals gelöscht und  wieder neu laden lassen, hilft nicht. Steam neu installiert, hat auch  nichts gebracht. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? 

Mfg


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. März 2013)

Hast du schon mal die Firewall überprüft,ob Steam geblockt wird??


----------



## Pfötchen (23. März 2013)

Hi Killerpfote,

ja hab ich schon, das hilft leider auch nichts.

Aber danke


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. März 2013)

schau dir mal den Beitrag an.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/174681-steam-startet-nicht-mehr.html


----------



## Pfötchen (23. März 2013)

nein geht leider auch nicht


----------



## Combi (23. März 2013)

hi.du hast im steamordner 2 datein..
mit den endungen  .blob
die musst du löschen und dann steam neu starten.
steam fängt mit überprüfen des steamordners an und installiert alles defekte und fehlende neu.dauert ca 2 minuten.
dann sollte es wieder gehen.

solte es nicht daran liegen.
musste ma schaun ob framework in der full-version in ordnung ist und installiert.
und des andere mit dem ++ zeichen.

ich kann meinen steamordner hinkopieren wo ich will,es startet immer.
also muss es an einem proggi liegen,der mit steam zusammenarbeitet...
ichg tippe auf framework,der mist hängt überall mit drin.


----------



## mmayr (23. März 2013)

Kaspersky installiert?


----------



## Coolermaster7064 (23. März 2013)

Geh mal am Desktop auf Steam.exe Logo.Klicke rechte Maustaste und wähle als Administrator ausführen.hatte das Problem auch.mfg


----------



## Pfötchen (23. März 2013)

@*Combi* Hab aber nur eine mit blob und die habe ich schon gelöscht neu laden lassen und nichts passiert.
Framework ist jetzt auf den neusten stand hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Pfötchen (23. März 2013)

nein hab avira


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. März 2013)

Vorsicht mit Doppelpost,könntest Ärger mit den Mod`s bekommen .
Lieber den Bearbeit Button quälen.

Combi meint Microsoft Visual C++,und .Net Framework.

Das solltest du mal evtl. mal machen 
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1919571


----------



## Pfötchen (23. März 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit Doppelpost,könntest Ärger mit den Mod`s bekommen .
> Lieber den Bearbeit Button quälen.
> 
> Combi meint Microsoft Visual C++,und .Net Framework.
> ...



ka aber irgendwie hat das auch nicht geholfen


----------



## Pfötchen (24. März 2013)

Was auch merkwürdig ist wenn ich versuche Steam mit der Steamtmp.exe zu starten sagt mir das Steam Fenster "Keine Verbindung zu Steam möglich. Versuchen Sie es später noch mal."


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. März 2013)

Also instalier mal das:  .NET*Framework*4.5 aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.

und das:  DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.

und das :  Microsoft Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x64) aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.

danach evtl. Steam noch mal neu.
mp.exe ist ja vermutlich Multiplayer.exe ,vlt. must du ja zuerst in deinem Acount eingeloggt sein um das zu starten ????


PS.: Möglicherweise must du alle Versionen von .Net und C++ instalieren.


----------



## Pfötchen (24. März 2013)

Alles gemacht funktioniert aber leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## Shona (24. März 2013)

Folgende Dateien löschen, dann Steam starten und schauen ob es geht.

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob


----------



## Pfötchen (24. März 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Folgende Dateien löschen, dann Steam starten und schauen ob es geht.
> 
> - Steam.dll
> - SteamUI.dll
> - ClientRegistry.blob



Geht leider auch nicht


----------



## Shona (24. März 2013)

hast du schon versucht Steam drüber zu installieren?
Also hier http://cdn.steampowered.com/download/SteamInstall.msi Steam runterladen und genau dahin installieren wo es schon installiert ist.


----------



## Pfötchen (24. März 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> hast du schon versucht Steam drüber zu installieren?
> Also hier http://cdn.steampowered.com/download/SteamInstall.msi Steam runterladen und genau dahin installieren wo es schon installiert ist.



Ja hab ich, kein Erfolg.


----------



## Shona (24. März 2013)

Also wenn es nichtmal damit geht dann stimmt was an deinem Windows nicht o.O

Das letzte was mir noch einfällt ist den SteamApps Ordner zu sichern und Steam komplett neuinstallieren.
Solltest du das schon gemacht haben, dann würde ich darüber nachdenken Windows nochmals neu zu installieren


----------

